# Lump near armpit



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Noticed a lump on both of my Alpine kids today, brothers born in April. It's in the armpit of one and just behind on the ribs of the other. About 1.5 inches long and .5 inch wide palpable lump. Skin looks normal and doesn't bother them when moving it around. Any ideas what this could be? I though it's odd they both have one. Not sure if this new, just noticed it while feeling around and petting them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you are talking about the area right behind the front legs on the rib cage, thats the common spot to give vaccinations and abscess are common there from them.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes is the vet that did it. They'll claim there are no side effects but even the adults often get the lump. Babies get it for sure, and its nasty. It'll make a goat limp too, sometimes, if they put it close to the sliding area of the elbow. Plan no trips 2 to 3 weeks after vaccinations!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, they were just at the vet for castration and vaccines. Did some research and sounds like it will go away on its own. Doesn't bother them, they walked funny for while, but that was from castration:sad: No need to do anything unless something come to the surface right? 

We do our vaccines IM, so have never had an issue. Good to know for future since this is where the saddle strap goes. Not an issue with these guys since they have a lot of growing to do before saddles will come into play. Thanks for the replies!


----------

